# What brakes?



## sean8997 (1 Apr 2012)

I have a 2010 Merida CC3 which is fitted with the standard brakes which it came fitted with, the problem is they really dont seem very good in terms of stopping power, anyone got any recomendations for new brakes?


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (1 Apr 2012)

Are they Tektro CR720 and can you post pic of front one from the front and back from the back?


----------



## sean8997 (1 Apr 2012)

No markings on the brakes and both front and rear seem to be the same


----------



## Andy_R (2 Apr 2012)

It looks like your straddle cable is too long, giving you a large yoke angle. Have a look here Bearded Wonder for more information on setting up cantis


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (2 Apr 2012)

Andy_R said:


> It looks like your straddle cable is too long, giving you a large yoke angle. Have a look here Bearded Wonder for more information on setting up cantis


 
+1. But I also think the OP should try to cut down spacers if any between the calipers and the pads (to allow the frog legs swinging up higher) as well as lowering the yoke. The current set up is seriously deficient on mechanical advantage, so no wonder why it lacks stopping power. The model here should help as the associated links explain.


----------



## sean8997 (2 Apr 2012)

Seems to me after looking through the links that the arms fitted to my bike are wide angle arms which are pretty rubbish at giving a good mechanical advantage think I will be investing in a set of Avid Shorty's or similar then adjusting the cable as per the links and see how things go from there, cheers for the help


----------



## Mike! (2 Apr 2012)

I hope you are successful, I had a Voodoo Limba with Avid Shorty's and coolstop pads. I sold it as the (lack of) brake power scared me in the wet, didn't make for a good commuter!!


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (2 Apr 2012)

sean8997 said:


> Seems to me after looking through the links that *the arms fitted to my bike are wide angle arms which are pretty rubbish at giving a good mechanical advantage* think I will be investing in a set of Avid Shorty's or similar then adjusting the cable as per the links and see how things go from there, cheers for the help


 
It is not really the width but the angle alpha that drives the characteristic. Since both too high and too low MA will be rubbish I think it is worth your progressing with care. If you could cut spacers/thickness between pad and arm of existing as I suggested earlier you will be able to reduce alpha, which will allow you to achieve higher MA when you lower your (far too high) yoke (by lengthening the cable to the lever while shortening the straddle cable) at the same time.


----------



## VamP (5 Apr 2012)

I have Shortys on both my cross bikes. Shorty 6 on the training bike and Shorty Ultimates on the race bike. I will be upgrading the training bike to Ultimates this year, the difference is vast.

I'm using the swisstop GHP2 pads on both set ups, but the Ultimates are (much) better on power, modulation and adjustability. Well worth the premium.

The GHP2 pads are pretty decent in the wet.


----------



## Howard (5 Apr 2012)

I bought a disc fork. Problem well and truly solved.

But then again it assumes you have disc mounts on your hubs. You probably don't.


----------



## sean8997 (10 Apr 2012)

Just gone for the Shorty Ultimates with a set of Swisstop pads, hopefully get them on by the weekend


----------



## sean8997 (13 Apr 2012)

Just fitted my new Shorty's, took the bike out for a quick spin, stopping power is so much better then the old brakes fitted to my bike. Cheers Vamp for the recomendation. Will post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## VamP (13 Apr 2012)

G


sean8997 said:


> Just fitted my new Shorty's, took the bike out for a quick spin, stopping power is so much better then the old brakes fitted to my bike. Cheers Vamop for the recomendation. Will post a pic tomorrow.


 
Glad you like them. Their ease of adjustability is phenomenal too. Reminds me I need to get a pair for my Cube as well.


----------



## sean8997 (14 Apr 2012)

They aint the cheapest of brakes but I've saved the old ones so can put them back on if I replace this bike in the future and take these to a new bike


----------



## sean8997 (15 Apr 2012)




----------



## sean8997 (16 Apr 2012)

I fitted them as per instructions that came with the brakes, you can set them to wide angle for better clearance or as I have them which is the narrow angle for better stopping power, they were really easy to set up when following the instructions


----------



## VamP (16 Apr 2012)

Same here, I have both in the narrow position. It is very easy easy to swap around though so you can experiment.


----------

